# bengal cat



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

does anyone have a bengal cat on here?

Are they ok temprement as a house cat

any pics?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

They can be kept as house cats but are incredibly needy in terms of attention, and being part wild they can be a bit, wild! I certainly would recommend against having one alone.

I'm sure raecarrow will be along shortly to help!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely, not a cat for beginners. 
Tellingtails and TaylorBaby have beautiful ones as far as I can remember.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bengals are very difficult if they have not been raised properly to start with and I wouldn't like to recommend one to someone who hasn't had a cat before. They are stunning to look at but can be very attention seeking and demanding. There are lot of people out there claiming to breed Bengals which in reality are just tabbies 
A lot of research is needed if you are seriously considering this breed.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I have several Bengals.

Properly raised the Bengal is Fun, Loving, energetic,atheletic, Loyal, Playful, Gets on well with other Pets, They look incrediable, They are vocal and will quite readily have a conversation with you, They are unbelievably intelligent and have problem solving intelligence, they will work out how to turn on lights, open doors,catches, windows, I have one that can even unlock his Cat flap to his run which requires two switches to be depressed and pushed at the same time together. They love their food, They are amazingly affectionate and social Cats, and will follow you everywhere, and strive for your attention and Love,They love children,And are not easily spooked. To many experienced owners and breeders they are the perfect companion feline.They are highly trainable, I have mine all trained to stay in their beds when mopping the floors, I have a litter of 6 Week old Kittens who already have been trained to walk to heel. My Adult Cats if you say up, will jump to the top of their scratch post and lay there waiting to be groomed.

A word of warning, because they are a very popular breed there are many Back yard breeders of our beloved breed, producing bad examples of the breed, poor socialisation, poor looks, inbreed specimens, half and three quarter bengals palmed of to be full pedigree all just to cash in on the breeds popularity and looks, Badly raised and socialised. Make sure you go to a reputable breeder.

A badly socialised Bengal can be an incrediable handful, they can be really stubborn and I mean really stubborn, Because of their highly athletic Physique if they have not been socialised properly and told from an early age what is acceptable behaviour and what is not, they will literally use your house as a playground, and when they explode into action, they are quick and powerful.

You will hear people talking about wild blood etc, However the majority of Bengals that are sold are an F5 or F6 catergory which means that the wild blood from its ancestary (Asian Leopard Cat) has been breed out, an f5 has approx 1% to 2% of wild blood remains and less in an f6, not enough to affect the bengals characteristics.

The problems that people encounter are not a trait passed down from its ancestary, it is the problems it has inherited from it being raised incorrectly from the start, but it is easier to blame the breeds ancestary, than it is to blame the breeders skill and knowledge of raising the Kittens/breed.I mean Mr and Mrs Smith seemed such a nice couple when we met them made us a cup of Tea and gave us a biscuit, it cant be anything they have done, it was so loving when we got it as a Kitten.

And when you combine badly raised Bengals, sold to Owners with little or no knowledge of the breed or even little/ no knowledge of owning a cat. There is no wonder from time to time we hear of Bad experiences wth are beloved breed.

If you would like to learn more about the breed or get hands on with them, drop me a line and come for a coffee, I will let you get hands on with some fully grown Bengals allow you to groom them, interact with them etc, See some kittens, And can teach you some of the foundations of raising bengals, and some of the problems you may encounter along the way of owning a Bengal then you will be able to see if it is a breed for you.


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

thanks for the information and kind offer, but as a none experience cat owner it's not the cat for me. I was just curious as it looks so beautiful.



Tellingtales. Are you a breeder?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

cringer said:


> thanks for the information and kind offer, but as a none experience cat owner it's not the cat for me. I was just curious as it looks so beautiful.
> 
> Tellingtales. Are you a breeder?


Yes I do breed, among other things, I have a grooming parlour, Boarding Catteries, Provide a mobile Microchipping Service, basically love Cats and have been lucky enough to turn my hobby into my profession.:thumbup:

Please feel free to click on the link to visit our website.

Why do you ask ?


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> Why do you ask ?


Cos i want a cat and i don't mind paying, so i'm really looking for something different, I love the look of the bengal its just a shame its not a beginners cat and it gets big.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cringer said:


> Cos i want a cat and i don't mind paying, so i'm really looking for something different, I love the look of the bengal its just a shame its not a beginners cat and it gets big.


girls dont get big, the boys do though, however it is 24/7 and very vocal, and needs to be brought up correctly or you get a vicious little monster 

what about a different breed for first time owners? Then think about a bengal in a few years? Yes they are stunning to look at, however you wont do much looking as they never lay about, not a pet it and leave it, like having another child! :laugh:


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> not a pet it and leave it, like having another child! :laugh:


Whats a good beginners cat that looks good? I like the wild stripey or spotty coats???


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

tellingtails, what a fantastic reply. well done


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cringer said:


> Whats a good beginners cat that looks good? I like the wild stripey or spotty coats???


If you only care about the coat, then I dont really know, its more about temprement and what will fit your family/life style. British shorthairs coome in spotty/tabby and are alot more laidback, also come in blue spots


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry can i just ask why you only want a cat that looks a certain way?


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Sorry can i just ask why you only want a cat that looks a certain way?


i would think as someone who is new to being owned by a cat, the way it looks is probably the first place you would start when you begin looking, then you go on a forum and ask what they are like, hence here we are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

goldleaf said:


> i would think as someone who is new to being owned by a cat, the way it looks is probably the first place you would start when you begin looking, then you go on a forum and ask what they are like, hence here we are.


Yes i see what you are saying, it just sounded like she wanted it to look a certain way and was interested too see why thats all. 

I like all sorts of cats, colours etc i was just interested, the OP seems to want a certain type etc.

I have heard bengal cats are very vocal and as i have a very vocal cat already i wouldnt recommend. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're looking at Bengal type markings then a moggy tabby can look just as nice and there are plenty of those in rescues 
If you want a pedigree, I agree with Taylorbaby - British Short Hairs are generally placid cats and you can get lovely tabby markings (the Whiska's cat is a silver tabby British Short Hair)


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I've read that ocicats have the bengal's type of markings. I remember once someone started a thread about them and made us all beg for pictures :rolleyes5:


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

I'm a he by the way, and to be honest i am more concerned about the cat's behaviour than anything else. I want and need a cat that is laid back, well behaved and not too needy as it will be left alone for several hours during the day whilst at work.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

all cats are needy it's just what degree of neediness 

You have to be prepared to be their human slave. It's the fate of any cat owner.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cringer said:


> I'm a he by the way, and to be honest i am more concerned about the cat's behaviour than anything else. I want and need a cat that is laid back, well behaved and not too needy as it will be left alone for several hours during the day whilst at work.


Then your looking at a cuddly toy 

You will need 2 kittens if you work full time, not too needy? Well a bengal def not a contender! nor a ragdoll, they love company too much, maybe a resuce cat? 2 littermates? a british shorthair, again not demanding BUT will let you know when it wants attention and will follow you about and sit next to you not on you, liked to be fussed on his terms and doesnt really like being picked up 'all 4 paws on the ground' type cat.

maybe pop to the libary and get some books about cat breeds? or contact breeders of different types of cats.

well behaved..lol your not asking much! you need to be able to teach it, cats do what they want, you mould to fit them! They were & are worshiped, they have never forgotten this! :laugh:
but I think lyns idea is fab, actually will rescue let you have 2 kittens/cats -maybe slighty older so used to being left alone?

you cant leave a pup alone, same with a kitten 



TatiLie said:


> I've read that ocicats have the bengal's type of markings. I remember once someone started a thread about them and made us all beg for pictures :rolleyes5:


ocitcats from what I beleive are very outgoing to, here are some piccis: (p.s. if you ever want piccis of cats just type it into google & click on images-your get to see loadsa piccis!)
ocicat - Google Search


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

cringer said:


> I'm a he by the way, and to be honest i am more concerned about the cat's behaviour than anything else. I want and need a cat that is laid back, well behaved and not too needy as it will be left alone for several hours during the day whilst at work.


You might want to explore the Egyptian Mau breed then - similar markings to Bengals (especially the bronzes) but, generally, without the behavioural problems reported in a very few Bengals (see TT's reply - spot on, I thought).

All the same, I would recommend getting a pair of kittens from the same litter if you're out at work all day. I have two of my own, and whilst they are active and playful, they were fine alone at home while I was away last week (I did have someone coming in at least twice a day, I should say).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Philski said:


> You might want to explore the Egyptian Mau breed then - similar markings to Bengals (especially the bronzes) but, generally, without the behavioural problems reported in a very few Bengals (see TT's reply - spot on, I thought).
> 
> All the same, I would recommend getting a pair of kittens from the same litter if you're out at work all day. I have two of my own, and whilst they are active and playful, they were fine alone at home while I was away last week (I did have someone coming in at least twice a day, I should say).


egyptian mau's were used in creating the bengal so I beleive that they are still a demanding breed, the person is looking for a laidback cat, that they dont have to do much with and can leave alone for x amount everyone that will behave...I dont know of any such breed, but they must consider 2! 

p.s. i Love your cats


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

what kind of behavioural problems can bengals have?


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

i suppose it would be better to get an adult cat from the rescue for my need's. Even if i get 2 kittens i guess it won't work if i have to leave them alone for 8 hours. Unless someone tells me otherwise. Ill probably come home to a trashed wee drenched house


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cringer said:


> i suppose it would be better to get an adult cat from the rescue for my need's. Even if i get 2 kittens i guess it won't work if i have to leave them alone for 8 hours. Unless someone tells me otherwise. Ill probably come home to a trashed wee drenched house


if you go to a reputable breeder, your house wont be 'drenched in wee' as they will be litter trained, and it wont be 'trashed', as you will keep them in one room with litter tray/food/water/toys/cat tree, to keep them occupied, no problem with that 

Can I ask you, why do you want a kitten or a cat?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> You will hear people talking about wild blood etc, However the majority of Bengals that are sold are an F5 or F6 catergory which means that the wild blood from its ancestary (Asian Leopard Cat) has been breed out, an f5 has approx 1% to 2% of wild blood remains and less in an f6, not enough to affect the bengals characteristics.
> 
> The problems that people encounter are not a trait passed down from its ancestary, it is the problems it has inherited from it being raised incorrectly from the start, but it is easier to blame the breeds ancestary, than it is to blame the breeders skill and knowledge of raising the Kittens/breed.I mean Mr and Mrs Smith seemed such a nice couple when we met them made us a cup of Tea and gave us a biscuit, it cant be anything they have done, it was so loving when we got it as a Kitten.


We've been here before, but you sound confident so I ask:

Can you provide references to studies that proove this?

I personally don't believe that wild traits can be 'bred out' in such a short space of time/ with so few generations. Percentages don't work like that either.

Just wondering if there is some new evidence since the last time this was discussed?


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

cringer said:


> i suppose it would be better to get an adult cat from the rescue for my need's. Even if i get 2 kittens i guess it won't work if i have to leave them alone for 8 hours. Unless someone tells me otherwise. Ill probably come home to a trashed wee drenched house


No you won't!! But everything depends on the cat/s themselves. If I were you, I'd talk to a local cat rescue. Any rescue worth their salt will discuss your home situation and find out the type of home you can offer. They will then recommend you some of their cats who would fit your home.

For example, you wouldn't want two kittens - you're out at work all day, and kittens need company. But rescues are stuffed full of adult cats who could very well be exactly what you're looking for. Have you considered offering a home to older cats? And if you are looking for an unusual-looking cat - yes, rescues get those, too. We have a black smoke Egyptian Mau and a Maine Coon - both rescues. Call your local rescue and see what they can do for you!


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

stoneandglass said:


> what kind of behavioural problems can bengals have?


Poorly bred and socialised Bengals have occasionally been reported as being hyper-aggressive to other cats (and sometimes humans). Combined with a stubborn and strong-willed character, left alone for long periods they can _sometimes_ be quite a handful. I don't have first hand experience, so don't take this as the last word on the subject. It's clear that careful breeders such as TT and TB produce marvellous Bengals; it's feckless backyard and unethical breeders that appear to be the root of the problem.



Shimacat said:


> For example, you wouldn't want two kittens - you're out at work all day, and kittens need company.


Hmmm, I have always thought that two kittens would keep each other company when their owners are out at work, no? That has been my experience, anyway.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> We've been here before, but you sound confident so I ask:
> 
> Can you provide references to studies that proove this?
> 
> ...


We have been down this road before Aurelia, and we agreed to disagree, over the debate of nature vs nurture.

I know you are very scepticle of the Bengals temperament, but I stand by my beloved breed, and I can hand on heart say no bengal of mine or any I have raised have ever had behaviour problems, and I also have several friends who breed that have simalar experiences.

As for a not being breed out in such a short time, 1934 Jean Mill began official work on this breed some 77 years ago, but The earliest mention of an ALC/domestic cross was in 1889, when Harrison Weir wrote in "Our Cats and All About Them"
I think this is more than enough time to study our beloved breed, and know whether it is more a question of correct upbringing rather than a genetic trait that causes an occasional reported problem

As for proof of percentages etc, the proof is Genetics it is what it is, an F1 pairng is 50/50 half Asian Wild Cat, half domestic cat ,if it is breed again with a domestic Bengal it then becomes a half of a half so the wild blood drops to 25% an F2, breed again with a domestic Bengal it then drops to 12.5% an f3 and so and so on. 
The Asian leopard cat is one of the most elusive and shy of all the wild Cats and avoids interaction as much as possible,a far cry away from our beloved domesticated Bengals that long for affection and interaction.

Approx 95% of Bengals sold as Pedigree Pet Cats/Kittens are Sbt Bengals and come from direct Bengal to Bengal breeding programs, very rare are they what is catergorised as a Foundation Bengal.

Little info for people who might not know what we are on about :thumbup:

"Extract"
What is a Foundation Bengal Cat? 
The origin of the Bengal breed began with the cross between The Asian Leopard Cat (ALC) and the domestic cat. Some of the early felines used in these matings include Egyptian and Indian Maus, Burmese and non-pedigreed domestic cats. As the breed progressed, SBT Bengals were taken back to the Asian Leopard Cat instead of the misc. other breeds. The first three generations resulting from the ALC x Bengal are considered "Foundation Bengals". The terminology regarding the early generation Foundation Cats can become somewhat confusing for even the most experienced Bengal enthusiast.

What do "Filial", "F1", "F2", "F3" and "SBT" mean? 
The term "filial" comes from the Latin word filius or "son". The genetic meaning of the word filial is "of or relating to a generation or the sequence of generations following the parental generation" (The American Heritage© Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition, Copyright © by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.) Bengal breeders refer to F-1 as the first generation cross between the ALC and the domestic Bengal. The F-2 is the second generation cross (the offspring of the F-1 and the domestic Bengal). The F-3 is the third generation (the offspring of the F-2 and a Bengal). The International Cat Association (TICA) considers the fourth generation (F-4) to be a "SBT" (studbook tradition) Bengal, eligible for competition in the show ring and a fully accepted domestic cat.

The following table clarifies the early generation terminology used by the Bengal world today (not including domestic outcrosses):

F-1 ALC parent X domestic Bengal parent 
F-2 F1 parent X domestic Bengal parent (has an alc grandparent) 
F-3 F2 parent X domestic Bengal parent (has an alc great-grandparent) 
F-4 F3 parent X domestic Bengal parent (has an alc great-great-grandparent)

Why are no male Foundation Bengals used in breeding? 
The first three Foundation generations generally produce infertile male offspring. There are a few exceptions to this rule but for the most part, only female Foundation Bengals have proven to be fertile and thus the Foundation males are adopted into qualified pet homes.

How does the temperament differ between a Foundation and an SBT Bengal? 
This question is best answered by first describing the innate nature of the Asian Leopard Cat. This small, elusive wildcat is found from Siberia, Pakistan, Tibet and India, Burma, Thailand, and part mainland China then south to Sumatra, Java, Borneo and the Philippines. They can thrive in a variety of habitats... dense tropical forests, scrub, semi-desert and agricultural areas. The species Latin name (bengalensis) is derived from the first Leopard Cat that was discovered swimming in the Bay of Bengal.

The temperament of the Asian Leopard Cat tends to be ellusive and intelligent. In their natural environment they typically hunt by night, since they are almost exclusively nocturnal animals. They are agile felines, going from treetops to marsh in one continual motion. They are found within the vicinity of water and are accomplished swimmers. Many wild Leopard Cats will dispose of the excretions in water, to cover their scent from large predators. It is with this extreme intelligence that the ALC has survived many generations in a world where their habitat is dwindling and where they are a very small predator in the huge circle of life.

Whilst there are small fundamental likenesses between each species, they are now so far different now by breeding that an Sbt Bengal has lost just about all its wild ancestary traits, yes it is Still spotty and has leopard style markings, but an Asian leopard Cat is not vocal, choosing not to give its position away, The Bengal is very vocal, The Asian leopard Cat will swim and urinate in water, A Bengal will play with water or a running tap but will not physically go swimming, The Asian Leopard Cat is shy and elusive, A bengal bold and outgoing, An Asian leopard Cat aviods interaction, A Bengal seeks out interaction and affection. Two totally different Personality Traits, so I feel confident in saying In my personal opinion the problems encountered will be more about how the Bengal was raised than it will be about a Genetic inherited trait.

But again I will agree to disagree with you on this Aurelia

For more information on this extract and the bengal in general please visit the below website TIBCS

TIBCS - The Foundation Bengal Cat


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aye, similar to what was discussed before nothing new 

I have no doubt you would stand by your breed, and rightly so 

But I do know of a breeder who is considering giving up on Bengals because no matter how she tries to raise them they are still much more aggressive than her other breeds.

Plus I'm still of the thought that if other traits can carry through all of those generations so can the wild traits. Alright so they will be diluted the same way as the other traits, but not eradicated.

If it takes a good breeder to raise them the right way to prevent them being aggressive cats, that alone signifies the wild traits are very much still in the breed. You effectively become a tamer. But there is nothing to say that these well raised cats will not revert back to their traits if put in a situation where they are needed.

I can't prove or disprove that, the same way you can't.

I really do think the Bengal as a breed should not be owned by someone who isn't experienced in owning cats. I don't just mean 1 either, several so they can adapt to their needs better having experienced more. I also think unless people want to see the breed disappear, breeding should be strictly monitored so as to put a stop to dodgy breeders churning out poor examples of the breed. That is certainly not helping their reputation.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to add ...



tellingtails said:


> We have been down this road before Aurelia, and we agreed to disagree, over the debate of nature vs nurture.


I think it's important to have a balanced view on threads like these so that people can make a none bias decision  Hence my last post. So please don't think I'm attacking you or picking on your breed.

I still like to take you up on your offer some day!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Sorry I forgot to add ...
> 
> I think it's important to have a balanced view on threads like these so that people can make a none bias decision  Hence my last post. So please don't think I'm attacking you or picking on your breed.
> 
> I still like to take you up on your offer some day!


I agree which I believe my first post was very balanced, both pro's and cons of the Bengal, and I am first to agree that there are problems reported in certain cases of Bengal ownership.As there is with many breeds.

And I like anyone can only go on their experiences, and my experiences of the breed are that the problems tend to be more about upbringing than they are about Genetic Traits.

I invite anyone to come and visit and see first hand how affectionate and loving a properly raised Bengal is, I also invited Hobbs and yourself up in the Summer for a BBQ, And Yes I know Hobbs is a Veggie ha ha

If you take me up on my offer, make sure you bring your Camera to take some better Pics than me of my beautiful Cats, your Photography skills are legend And hopefully my Bengals can convince you otherwise of your views. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

Philski said:


> Poorly bred and socialised Bengals have occasionally been reported as being hyper-aggressive to other cats (and sometimes humans). Combined with a stubborn and strong-willed character, left alone for long periods they can _sometimes_ be quite a handful. I don't have first hand experience, so don't take this as the last word on the subject. It's clear that careful breeders such as TT and TB produce marvellous Bengals; it's feckless backyard and unethical breeders that appear to be the root of the problem.


Interesting, I didn't know this. Any animal that isn't raised well can have behavourial problems. Thank for your reply


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

We're coming up to kittening season now and the rescues will be teeming with some lovely adult cats that are house trained and used to family situations. 

I'd contact some of your local rescue centres (RSPCA, CP and ones local to your area) and see if you like any of the cats they have and what they would suggest for you. 

The great thing about rescues is that most are able to get a really good idea about the cats temerament and history which is even more important if you are bringing a cat into a family enviroment with children.

Perhaps a nice couple of cats that have been living together happily already or a mum & older son/daughter combination that are better together would be ideal for you.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

so when are we all turning up at TT's house for the first pet forums bbq? :thumbup:

i like steak:001_cool:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Nevermind kittening season, it's BBQ season soon. :laugh:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Bengals are turning up in rescue a lot more frequently, some I know are a "handful" but anyone interested in the breed might consider this option


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Better invest in a bigger BBQ, Also book security for the door to make sure some of my beautiful Kittens dont accidentally leave in someones bags.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Can I ask you, why do you want a kitten or a cat?


Cos there fluffy and cuddly and theraputic andmy OH wants one. :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cringer said:


> Cos there fluffy and cuddly and theraputic and my OH wants one. :thumbup:


That with the fact you want a well behaved one that you can leave alone all day...Ill stick wiht a giant fluffy teddy bear :laugh:

Id research alot of breeds online, get to know about cats and their traits and maybe give some rescues a call?


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

I hope people on here arent seriously saying that everyone who buys cats stay in 247 cos we all know that aint true, people work, some are fortunate enough to get someone to check on cats and some arent.

At any rate a cat thats left on its own for 8 hours then has company in the evening is a better off cat than a cat without a home......


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

cringer said:


> I hope people on here arent seriously saying that everyone who buys cats stay in 247 cos we all know that aint true, people work, some are fortunate enough to get someone to check on cats and some arent.
> 
> At any rate a cat thats left on its own for 8 hours then has company in the evening is a better off cat than a cat without a home......


I think it would be a bit lonely especially for an indoor kitten to be alone for 8 hours a day. I work and I'm not in all the time in the evenings so I have two boy kittens and they chase each other round the house while I'm out (and while I'm in lol).

I don't think I would have felt comfortable having one on his own unless it was a calmer older cat that didn't like to play. Also they are very naughty not too sure that well behaved kittens exist 

Bobbins is eyeing up my curtains as we speak!!


----------



## cringer (May 19, 2010)

Id love to get 2 kittens, but as i said in my previous post an adult cat would be better for my circumstances, i would even consider 2 adult cats if they were already together from a previous home.

Just out of interest can you go to a rescue and get a pedigree cat?? Are they the same price as a moggy or do they charge appropriate to the breed??


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

cringer said:


> Id love to get 2 kittens, but as i said in my previous post an adult cat would be better for my circumstances, i would even consider 2 adult cats if they were already together from a previous home.
> 
> Just out of interest can you go to a rescue and get a pedigree cat?? Are they the same price as a moggy or do they charge appropriate to the breed??


As far as I am aware, most rescue centres I have encountered dont put an actual Price on the Cat, they merely Charge a rehoming fee, and also in the ones I have visited it is the same regardless what Cat you pick.

There are quite alot of rescuers and helpers frequent on the forum they will be able to advise you better.

And yes Pedigree Cats do find their way into rescue centres too


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes - Pedigree Breeds

here - fees vary from rescue to rescue anyway.

In all honesty from what you've said I'm not sure a cat is what you are looking for. I'd think about it long and hard especially if you haven't been a cat owner before.

My old cat wasn't a kitten when he was adopted but I still remember my parents having to have a new bed because he was sick on it, him scratching the carpet threadbare etc etc.

He was a lovely boy and his other attributes made it more than worth it but if you want a pristine house then medium sized animals aren't your friend. They don't sit in a box until you have time for them. Also if you are considering pedigree cats (I don't own any so am far from an expert) I would imagine that most are kept as indoor cats so you are looking at scooping poops at least twice daily and cleaning litter trays, poop smell etc best case scenario.

Hope i'm not speaking out of turn but I think it's important to consider all aspects before taking steps to adopt or purchase a pet.

If you feel you can love them despite the mess and destruction then welcome to the life of being a cats slave. it's well worth it I think.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes - Pedigree Breeds
> 
> here - fees vary from rescue to rescue anyway.
> 
> ...


Thats true, remember that cats arent all fluffy and cuddly some dont like to be picked uo, some wont sit on your lap, some dont like to be cuddled or even touched, you really wont know until you get one and know what they like & dont like, they are all so different, what I love about em!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I think we all want a cuddly, fluffy cat that will sit on our laps etc but unfortunately it doesnt happen as much as we like. Depends on the cats personality, my cat HATES being picked up and cuddled, she will rarely come on my lap but hates being stroked etc. 

Cats can be very selfish and only do what THEY want to do!! 

Please think long and hard what you actually want, as you wont know the personality until you have the cat and then could be too late, if it isnt the cuddly fluffy cat you seem to expect.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I think we all want a cuddly, fluffy cat that will sit on our laps etc but unfortunately it doesnt happen as much as we like. Depends on the cats personality, my cat HATES being picked up and cuddled, she will rarely come on my lap but hates being stroked etc.
> 
> *Cats can be very selfish and only do what THEY want to do!!*
> 
> Please think long and hard what you actually want, as you wont know the personality until you have the cat and then could be too late, if it isnt the cuddly fluffy cat you seem to expect.


so true!!! :laugh: :aureola: :lol:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

also you have to factor in with rescue that you don't know their backgrounds and what they might have been through. 

They might have experienced neglect or cruelty, may have been bullied by other cats etc. 

My two are rescue and I had my first proper cuddle with Jo this week (he normally curls up next to me but hates me stroking him but I actually got to give him a tummy rub finally) and I've had them nearly 3 months now. My other kitten came round far more easily but he is so shy and timid. 

In the first few weeks you have to put a lot of time in, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> also you have to factor in with rescue that you don't know their backgrounds and what they might have been through.
> 
> They might have experienced neglect or cruelty, may have been bullied by other cats etc.
> 
> ...


excellent post!


----------



## NatureNut (Mar 14, 2011)

I have two Snow Bengals. I love them to death, but they are always into something. They torment our dogs which is kinda funny. They are constantly running through the house, swimming in the bathtub. I'm still amazed at how high they can jump and how hyperactive they are.

I'm new here and havent gotten many pictures posted of my two, but here is one. Its not the best picture but its all I have so far.

The Cats pictures by daep2011 - Photobucket


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NatureNut said:


> I have two Snow Bengals. I love them to death, but they are always into something. They torment our dogs which is kinda funny. They are constantly running through the house, swimming in the bathtub. I'm still amazed at how high they can jump and how hyperactive they are.
> 
> I'm new here and havent gotten many pictures posted of my two, but here is one. Its not the best picture but its all I have so far.
> 
> The Cats pictures by daep2011 - Photobucket


aww his lovely, what snows have you got? what colour eyes do they have? I really like the lynx (blue eyes) then the mink (green eyes) then the sepia (gold/green eyes) lynx are my fav


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> also you have to factor in with rescue that you don't know their backgrounds and what they might have been through.
> 
> They might have experienced neglect or cruelty, may have been bullied by other cats etc.


True, but a reputable rescue centre will be honest with you as they do not like to see cats being returned. They generally have had opportunity to engage with the cats and can tell you a lot about their personalities. For instance, my first rescue cat was described as "shy and timid but very sweet" and the second as "playful but slightly aggressive, not a lap cat". The descriptions were spot-on.
To the OP, does it have to be a pedigree? All 3 my cats are moggies and to me, they are as beautiful as any pedigree I have seen.
Why not give a rescue mog a chance. Visit a local rescue centre and I guarantee you will see someone or someones very special.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I think we should go back to the nicest part of this thread.
When will be the bbq at TellingTails?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think this has now been sorted, please keep this ON topic and dont let it get out of hand again !


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> True, but a reputable rescue centre will be honest with you as they do not like to see cats being returned. They generally have had opportunity to engage with the cats and can tell you a lot about their personalities. For instance, my first rescue cat was described as "shy and timid but very sweet" and the second as "playful but slightly aggressive, not a lap cat". The descriptions were spot-on.
> To the OP, does it have to be a pedigree? All 3 my cats are moggies and to me, they are as beautiful as any pedigree I have seen.
> Why not give a rescue mog a chance. Visit a local rescue centre and I guarantee you will see someone or someones very special.


I agree, my current cat was at the centre for just 2 weeks and even in that short time they were able to describe his personality and preferences to a tee, without having any background on him at all. They know what they are doing.

I'd also add that as much as I loved my persian, he was the most challenging of all the cats - and had the shortest lifespan .

The 2 mogs were much more well rounded in personality and although looks were the last thing on the agenda, while my colourpoint had the pedigree papers, the 2 dst tabbies both had uniquely beautiful markings.

Anecdotal, but worth considering.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi there can anyone help me with an aggressive Bengal


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mandaden said:


> Hi there can anyone help me with an aggressive Bengal


This is a very old thread, can you start one of your own and give us some more info, such as 
Age of cat, 
How long you've owned it , 
When the agression started,
How it presents itself ?


----------

